# Medical college ragging?



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

So, I was just wondering. How hard are you guys on the 1st year students at your college? I might have to go to a hostel so I just want to know what I should expect. #grin


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends, Which college?


----------

